

TIL a new Bash trick - up-arrow autocomplete - yakto

http://eriwen.com/bash/effective-shorthand/ has a bunch of cool bash tricks, but the one titled "Another neat trick with .inputrc" is way cool, and something I've wanted a long time: start typing a cmd, then up-arrow through your history of matching commands.
======
freedrull
Vim does similar up-arrow completion(with the :! command), good to know bash
can do it too.

------
runjake
What is "TIL"?

~~~
yakto
"Today I Learned...." Sorry, have been spending too much time on Reddit.

~~~
runjake
D'oh, I should've guess that!

